# Koozer XM470 Bike REAR Hub Review



## gonzo (Feb 18, 2004)

Does anyone have experience on using these hubs for single speeding.

if they are junk, I really don't want them, but if they are pretty good quality then would like to try them. 
THe use would be for XC single speed with ~ 170lb rider


----------



## richa831 (May 11, 2005)

I put them on my Kona unit set up as a single speed, I ride it in the PNW for muddy winter riding, have almost 2 season on them, not one problem. But Ive seen mixed reviews. oh and im about 200lbs
https://photos.app.goo.gl/iPnYv7OOlN1KASgA2


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

these ar not singlespeed reviews necessarily, but it looks like an awful lot of people have exploded these hubs- http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/[email protected]$60-919051.html


----------



## richa831 (May 11, 2005)

mack_turtle said:


> these ar not singlespeed reviews necessarily, but it looks like an awful lot of people have exploded these hubs- http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/[email protected]$60-919051.html


I was skeptical buying them too, but i took an chance, i love the engagement on these, for a budget hub they are great. at the same time you get what you pay for...usually, so if someoe buys this hub and expects a Chris king or I9, then your expectations might be off a bit lol... not sure about the people blowing the hubs...could be a quality issue ( i have none), could be user error from folks not knowing how to build a wheel.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

We've been using a pair of them for a while with no issues but for a really light and timid rider. Personally, I'd go for circus monkey HDW2's over the koozers. They're higher quality and are lighter but still fairly cheap. Or even better look for a lightly used DT 240.


----------



## NeonRyder (Feb 21, 2017)

I looked into these before I found a set of used ss i9's.

I think the issue with them blowing up was they relied on a plastic thrust washer to preload/locate the bearings and freehub. 

For the money I can't recommend Hope enough, great quality and well priced. I'd buy them new over i9, CK etc.


----------



## Srgyoel (Feb 15, 2018)

I just got the xm470 thru hubs shimano driver in the mail, does someone have the measurements for them so I can put in a spoke calculator, I could find the QR measurements but they don't seem to align with mine


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

I built a Wheel last year with a Koozer. I'm running it on my 2006 Surly Karate Monkey. I rode it last year I nice to Really Crappie weather. I put 1100 miles on it. For what it costs, I will buy more


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

135 mm hub
Flange 57 left 57 right
Center to Flange 
36 left 17 right


----------

